# look at this??



## Ace of spades (Nov 27, 2006)

Went back to the hole again for an hour in the rain, and Wow good thing I did, Check out this poison I got today. It stands 5.5 inches and is in perfect shape, I just have to give her a better clean, but I wanted to post pictures. On the base it says.

 Rb no
 984 ( i think)
 674689

 Ace of spades


----------



## Ace of spades (Nov 27, 2006)

side


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice one Ace! Quite the knobs on that sucker! Taz


----------



## Ace of spades (Nov 27, 2006)

top


----------



## Ace of spades (Nov 27, 2006)

base


----------



## Ace of spades (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Taz, I am still shaking.

 Ace of spades[]


----------



## capsoda (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice and odd looking too.


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice find, Ace. You've been finding some nice poisons lately. ~Jim


----------



## Ace of spades (Nov 29, 2006)

The bottle is cleaned and on the shelf, put no new poisons since?????????????

 Ace of spades


----------



## Lynette (Nov 29, 2006)

She is beautiful.............[]


----------

